# Three of my engines from YouTube



## TinkerJohn (May 4, 2008)

Here is a link to a video I have on YouTube. I recently moved and most of my engines are still packed, once I get some space I'll post a few more.

The worst part is our previous home had a 20X30 shop, here I am "forced" into one side of a two car garage .  Neighborhood restrictions will prevent me from building something that big here but I do hope to build a separate shop of at least 10X12. Most likely I'll have to downsize my equipment also. I just sold my Grizzly 12x36 (great lathe) and now am looking at the 9x20 or 7x12. I will try and keep my full size drill mill.

Too bad I'm not rich enough to stay in one place, but I do have to move where the job takes me!

[youtube=425,350]<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g6plbr7mNBE&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g6plbr7mNBE&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## bretk (May 4, 2008)

John,

 I built one of those little PM coke bottles myself, neet little engines. I really enjoyed your video, nice job! :bow:

-Bret


----------



## 13AL (May 5, 2008)

Great video and great engines, I like the sound of the coke bottle engine, would like to see more when you get unpacked.
Thanks for sharing those wonderful engines.


Kurt


----------



## nkalbrr (May 5, 2008)

Nice engines, I like the marine engine myself. Also, is that a Lee Loader in the background?. I agree moving is a pain, glad I have not had to do it since 97


----------



## Philjoe5 (May 5, 2008)

John,
Nice engines. Thanks for the videos. And many thanks for pointing out the gas manifold. I've got to build one of those and I like your setup. :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## TinkerJohn (May 5, 2008)

Hey guys...thanks for all the kind comments on the engines. I hope to get more unpacked soon including a (partially built) Falk Live Steam locomotive. 

However, I see everyones' craftsmanship in many projects and know I have a long way to go and plenty to learn to be in the same class. That's why I really like these boards, folks sharing experience.

BTW: nkalbrr that is a Lee Loader in the background. One of my other addictions is shooting and hunting. Too many vices for an old man to have. The only good thing I've managed is to keep the same good wife for 37 years.

TinkerJohn


----------

